# Riccia fluitans turning white



## Phantheman (Mar 4, 2012)

Hello there, I've recently noticed that most of my riccia fluitans which are tied onto rocks and steel mesh have been turning white at the bottom. It quickly spread and some rocks are nearly 80% covered with white. What the hell happened??

I've kept riccia for a few months now using liquid CO2 and some Seachem flourish once a week and it has looked green, beautiful and grew at least 2cm in height from the rocks until now.. My pearlweed seem to be doing fine, but riccia??

Help!


----------



## Reckon (Mar 6, 2013)

I believe excel or metride kills riccia? maybe you are now reaching critical amounts in tank.


----------

